# Lg 42" 42ld450 hdtv - ir hack to enable reading DiVX/MKV files on USB port.



## rmp459

might be better off just getting a western digital media plus box... they support all the formats out of the box... HDMI.. etc... just DONT upgrade the firmware on them hahah


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmp459* 
just DONT upgrade the firmware on them hahah

I could use that, but whats up with upgrading the firmware?


----------



## ovyeminem

I have the same model, but 32". I read around and its only possible to unlock the video player through the service menu to which you can get only with a certain remote, i forgot the model name.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ovyeminem* 
I have the same model, but 32". I read around and its only possible to unlock the video player through the service menu to which you can get only with a certain remote, i forgot the model name.

If you by any chance do find out name of this remote pls post here so I know which one is it.
I cant find it, and doing that ir hack with phone is not yet an option.


----------



## DaRookie

Hey I bought my LG 32LD350 on Black Friday and I was looking into the USB hacks for about a week now. After failing the virtual remote hax, I found a universal remote in my garage model Sentry RMC-10. I programmed the remote to work on my TV but failed to access the EZ-Adjust menu several times. Then I accidentally push "DVD" and hold "menu" for " five seconds" and the code menu popped up. I was so suprised! so I visited http://openlgtv.org.ru/wiki/index.php/Main_Page and got the access code which allow the EZ adjust menu to show. I adjusted "tool 3" and now my LG HDTV have USB movie playback! I've tested on 3 AVI movies so far and it work. A little buggy but it work. I have the LG 32LD350 US version. I hope this help you! I'm so excited


----------



## DaRookie

Upload some pictures for ya. The 42LD450 is almost identical to the 350. The hack is said to be compatible for all LD series European and US but was very skeptical since I haven't read any post from anyone in the U.S. successfully hacking the USB. Take this as a confirmation that US version do work


----------



## DraganUS

Nice, can you take a photo of the remote, as result for me are different so I am not sure which one is it.


----------



## DaRookie

This is what I have. [URL=http://www.shopwiki.com/_Sentry+RMC10+Really+Big+Universal+Remote?o=350574325&s=638426http://www.shopwiki.com/_Sentry+RMC10+Really+Big+Universal+Remote?o=350574325&s=638426[/url[/URL]]


----------



## DaRookie

This link give a list of universal remote that allows your LG to access the EZ adjust menu. It also list the instruction w/ the code. [URL=http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1206458http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1206458[/url[/URL]]


----------



## Epitope

Wow thanks! I bought a LD450 42" when it was on newegg's shellshocker sale a few months ago. I was bummed when it couldn't play a bunch of movies I have on an external USB drive. I am going to try this.


----------



## DaRookie

Good luck and be careful!


----------

